# Dove/Pigeon rescues in Tucson (or just generally in AZ)?



## JessiMuse (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello! I am called Jessi, and I'm new here. Unfortunately, I don't have any doves or pigeons right now. I was raising an orphaned white-winged dove (as seen in my avatar and signature) that fell out of the nest and was about to be killed by a hawk at my sister's workplace, but that's a different story.

I was thinking about getting a dove. Well, I'd prefer to have a dove, but I'd settle for a pigeon, if I found one I liked, there. I'm a huge supporter of rescues, and would prefer to adopt, rather than buy from a shop or breeder. I've been trying to find a place that rescues pigeons and doves in Arizona, with no luck. Does anyone know of any rescues that would likely have any? I tried looking on petfinder.com, and the result closest to me was in California.

There was a pair I fell in love with on the Palomacy website, which is in San Fransisco. However, the female has torticollis, and while she is recovering very well, I'm afraid the stress of travelling and moving to a different state would stress her out enough to worsen the condition.


----------

